# For Sale: Games, CPU Cooler, Fans & RAM



## ScOuT

So...I was cleaning out my computer desk and found some stuff that maybe somebody needs The costs includes shipping to a U.S. address. If you do not live in the U.S. I will ship it to you...but it may cost more I will except PayPal ONLY!

*CoolerMaster Hyper TX2 processor cooler (with tube of CM TIM)* *SOLD*

*2 x 1GB DDR2 RAM**SOLD*

*2 x 80mm fans* *SOLD*

*2 x 2GB G. Skill DDR2 PC2 6400**SOLD*

*  Asus P5N-E Nvidia 650i SLI motherboard**SOLD*


*Merc Stealth Gaming Keyboard for $40 shipped*
- Lights up Purple/Red/Blue
- Like new (just a little black rubbing off the S & D keys)
- Microphone and speaker jacks
Newegg link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823239006







*Western Digital Cavair 160GB hard drive for $25 shipped*
- Part Number: WD1600AAJS
- Used for about 1 year as a storage drive (pictures and music) 
- This plus another would be a nice cheap RAID setup
Newegg link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136075







*Nvidia 7900GT for $20 shipped*
- Came stock with my Dell XPS 400 about 4 years ago
- Very little power requirement to run this card
- Great cheap card for a basic build (internet, videos, pictures)
- Always ran great...never any issues
- Replaced messy stock TIM with OCZ Freeze










Any questions just throw them up and I'll do my best


----------



## barney.stinson

ScOuT said:


> So...I was cleaning out my computer desk and found some stuff that maybe somebody needs The costs includes shipping to a U.S. address. If you do not live in the U.S. I will ship it to you...but it may cost more I will except PayPal ONLY!
> 
> CoolerMaster Hyper TX2 processor cooler (with tube of CM TIM)
> - 92mm design
> - LGA 775 "push pin"
> - $18 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games: $14 per game with the exception of BIA Hell's Highway...that will be $25...give me a break, that's half price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans: Make an offer on what you need:good:
> 2 x 80mm Arctic Cooling / sleeved / 3 pin power.
> 
> 2 x 120mm green LED (1 is off brand and 1 is Coolermaster)
> 
> 2 x 120mm black (1 is off brand and 1 is Coolermaster)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM: 2 x 1GB / DDR2 533 / PC2 4200 / Came out of a Dell XPS...be a nice upgrade for an older OEM machine
> 
> 1 x 1 GB / DDR2 667 / 200 pin laptop memory / PC2 5300 / Came out of my Sager...ran super solid for 2 years.
> 
> Feel free to make an offer on the RAM.
> 
> Any questions just throw them up and I'll do my best




Well its accept
It might confuse some members

Well i will be going to INdia this month so what will be the shipping cost to india


----------



## ScOuT

barney.stinson said:


> Well i will be going to INdia this month so what will be the shipping cost to india



What do you need shipped there and I'll stop by the post office and see what it will cost.


----------



## bomberboysk

May be interested in FC2... Gotta see if i can afford anything at the moment(waitin tomorrow to see how palm's stock is doing).


----------



## ScOuT

bomberboysk said:


> May be interested in FC2... Gotta see if i can afford anything at the moment(waitin tomorrow to see how palm's stock is doing).



cool...It's an OEM copy. That's why it is in the plastic DVD holder with the white sleeve under it. 

Just let me know and it's yours!


----------



## epidemik

Do you know what model the coolermaster fan is?


----------



## ScOuT

epidemik said:


> Do you know what model the coolermaster fan is?



Both the black one and the clear green LED have the same model number.

A12025-12CB-3BN-F1

The Black one was never even used...taken out of my case and replaced with Sycthe fan the night I got it. The Green LED fan was used for about a week...then I got my 120mm x 25mm for the front intake.

Give me a couple bucks and pay shipping and they are yours


----------



## ScOuT

Bump...


----------



## Aastii

Have you used the CPU cooler and if so what sort of temp drops did you see compared to stock cooler?


----------



## ScOuT

Aastii said:


> Have you used the CPU cooler and if so what sort of temp drops did you see compared to stock cooler?




I did use the cooler for about 6 months. I never used a stock cooler...can't really answer that question. It has a nice 1200 grain lapping job on it. I did not go as high as 2000 because it is unavailable here. It still looks really nice...not quite mirror finish.


----------



## bomberboysk

Can i get a height on the cooler? Mom has an emac at her house at the moment with a failing cpu fan.. Need to know if itll fit in the tiny emachines case>_>


----------



## ScOuT

bomberboysk said:


> Can i get a height on the cooler? Mom has an emac at her house at the moment with a failing cpu fan.. Need to know if itll fit in the tiny emachines case>_>



Here is the product page from Coolermaster. It's really not that big. But an emachines...might be a tight fit

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=1623&product_id=2737


----------



## Aastii

In £ then, what would the CPU cooler be?

If bomberboysk can use it and wants it, let him have it rather than me, his needs are a little bit severe than mine which is purely to try and OC further


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> In £ then, what would the CPU cooler be?
> 
> If bomberboysk can use it and wants it, let him have it rather than me, his needs are a little bit severe than mine which is purely to try and OC further


If you want it get it, i could get by with a 60mm fan from radioshack and just put it on the heatsink(pretty much all that was on it anyhow) Was just posting up a secondary offer incase you dont jump on it

Edit- nvmd, it wont fit anyhow.


----------



## ScOuT

Aastii said:


> In £ then, what would the CPU cooler be?
> 
> If bomberboysk can use it and wants it, let him have it rather than me, his needs are a little bit severe than mine which is purely to try and OC further



12 pounds and it is shipped to your front door  That will cover the extra cost for shipping to the UK


----------



## Aastii

okey dokey, will see if i can't get some money off of my mum for it with it being that cheap, i'm toatlly skint until the start of july


----------



## ScOuT

Aastii said:


> okey dokey, will see if i can't get some money off of my mum for it with it being that cheap, i'm toatlly skint until the start of july



Cool man...you got PayPal right?


----------



## Aastii

yes i got paypal and working on saturday now aswell as early july so should be able to pay you then, will pm you my paypal e-mail and that


----------



## ScOuT

Bump...


----------



## ScOuT

Bump...


----------



## Kewl Munky

I'm interested in Far Cry 2. I'll let you know if I can buy it.


----------



## ScOuT

Kewl Munky said:


> I'm interested in Far Cry 2. I'll let you know if I can buy it.



Nice...


----------



## linkin

How much for the green fans in $ AU?
they will look nice in my case.


----------



## ScOuT

linkin93 said:


> How much for the green fans in $ AU?
> they will look nice in my case.



You pay for shipping they are yours

Hows that sound?


----------



## wicked

what would you take for the ddr2 ram im not much on making offers, bought some and got dead memory(from ebay) of course


----------



## ScOuT

wicked said:


> what would you take for the ddr2 ram im not much on making offers, bought some and got dead memory(from ebay) of course



Just offloaded it as you were just finished posting...like a day before an you would have it

Sorry dude


----------



## linkin

I don't have any cash yet, parents credit card is overdrawn  but how much for postage?
I'll PM you the address.


----------



## ScOuT

linkin93 said:


> I don't have any cash yet, parents credit card is overdrawn  but how much for postage?
> I'll PM you the address.



I'll have to ask...not sure what it will cost to Aus You pay postage they are yours


----------



## Sedah

ScOuT said:


> Fans: *YOU PAY POSTAGE AND THEY ARE YOURS!*
> 
> 2 x 120mm green LED (1 is off brand and 1 is Coolermaster)
> 
> 2 x 120mm black (1 is off brand and 1 is Coolermaster)



i'll take em, postage shouldnt cost much, i shipped one out earlier today, should be about 7$ shipped usps first class


----------



## ScOuT

PM me your address and I will ship them Monday. When you send me the PM I'll give you my email for PayPal.

You want all 4 right? I got a bunch of 3 pin and 4 pin power connectors I'll throw in also.


----------



## ScOuT

Bump with some updates!


----------



## ScOuT

Bump...trying to get rid of this stuff


----------



## Aastii

I may be interested in that hard drive. Give me a while to sort out money and that though if it is still there, just found out i am eligable for EMA (money for study basically) so once that goes through i will know i have enough for it and to keep enough in my account, not sure how long that will be though.

Can you keep hold of it for now though, unless someone else wants it before i get it sorted ofcourse


----------



## ScOuT

Aastii said:


> I may be interested in that hard drive. Give me a while to sort out money and that though if it is still there, just found out i am eligable for EMA (money for study basically) so once that goes through i will know i have enough for it and to keep enough in my account, not sure how long that will be though.
> 
> Can you keep hold of it for now though, unless someone else wants it before i get it sorted ofcourse



It is reserved for you...no issues


----------



## linkin

Scout how is shipping for that mobo? I'll pay asap.


----------



## ScOuT

linkin93 said:


> Scout how is shipping for that mobo? I'll pay asap.



I just got everything all packed up...I'll ship it tomorrow I don't have to work today and it's a 4 day weekend for us.

I threw in a couple goodies for ya

-I did a fan mod for you w/ 60mm fan for the NB heatsink. Older Nvidia chips run HOT! It can even get hot to the touch. It dropped the motherboard temp 12c according to Asus ProbeII. Keeps it nice and kool now






-Green Cold Cathode (with velcro for mounting)
-Arctic Silver 5 (I have like 3 tubes and use OCZ Freeze now)
- I wanted to make a driver CD for ya You can get them from the Asus website. The connection is so slow from that place...like 12 hours to download a 50MB chipset driver. That takes me a few seconds normally. Asus must save money by not buying any bandwidth! Just go to the Asus site and start now

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## linkin

Wow thanks for all the goodies! I'll burn a dvd with those drivers. A green cathode huh? maybe it will look good with my blue ones. I'm also getting a CM Elite 332 case.
I love that fan mod. I'll post up new pics if i get my case in time.

Here's my current case. nothing special.






EDIT: Dammit!!! Ebay decided to pay my listing fees when i had $40 in my paypal... $10 left :S I'll sell my 3870 and pay ya in one go


----------



## ScOuT

No worries...I'll let you know how much shipping was...just pay when you can


----------



## ScOuT

Hey linkin93...I shipped the motherboard today. 

The receipt is in my car, my car is like 300m from my house, I think it was $44.90 US Dollars. The price is on the package. I'll double check it tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## linkin

Thanks.
I guess it's time to update your first page


----------



## ScOuT

Bump...

Still have the hard drive, keyboard and sound card for sale


----------



## ScOuT

Everything is still for sale


----------

